

Over 200K SF and LA patient records stolen from contractor - gphilip
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-patient-records-20140321,0,7176884.story

======
gphilip
Records for nearly 56,000 San Francisco patients, some with Social Security
numbers, were stored in computers stolen last month from a medical billing
firm in Torrance, said San Francisco’s Department of Public Health on Friday.
Los Angeles County public health records involving about 168,500 patients also
were compromised by the burglary.

